# what kind of turbo?



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

ive got a 2003 Sentra XE (noshit look @ my name lol)
i got an SR20 block from the junkyard for $50 and im slowly rebuilding it
as of right now ive got the lower end of the block built up fairly well (got stock replacement crank/rods/pistons...nothing spectacular
i wanna drop this engine into my XE maybe next summer (when i have EVERYTHING built up) 
what kind of turbo(s) would u go with ? i found a 300ZX in the same junkyard with twin turbos still on it, they look like they're in decent shape, and the lot attendant only wants $350 for both of em
anyone kno what kind of turbos they are? and if they're practical for an SR20? and im pretty new to the whole modding scene, what do i need?
i kinda figured on a new fuel pump/fuel rail/ maybe a throttle body/ injectors/pressure regulator to get more gas into the engine if i do the twin turbos
i want a sleeper car... looks totally stock, but will SMOKE any civic on the east coast
what else do i need when i boost? suspension (probably) sway bars...what else ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm, before you consider turbos, how about you concentrate on one thing at a time? build the engine, and RESEARCH on how expensive/difficult it will be to swap the SR20 in to your car.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uhm, before you consider turbos, how about you concentrate on one thing at a time? build the engine, and RESEARCH on how expensive/difficult it will be to swap the SR20 in to your car.


already did that...ive got the money to do it (because i found out modding the 1.8L to make the same whp will cost wayyyy more)
the swap wont be bad, my cousin owns his own shop, has every tool i could possibly need, plus, hes done it before... its not the sr20 im worried about, its what kind of upgrades im lookin at to turbo it. im making $1200/week working part time (and no u cant have my job lol) during college, ive got money to burn at the moment, and i wanna burn it on my car.
can anyone tell me what kind of turbo would be my best bet for the most power (safely...this is still my daily driver...at least for the time being) and can i use the 300ZX turbos without massively modifying my engine compartement? (twin turbos take up a lot of room between the piping and the turbos themselves) im pretty sure ill have to relocate the battery to make room, but what else will this take?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, do you know exactly what parts you'll need for the swap? what transmission? etc?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

shit, if you have money to blow.. swap in a QR25, and turbo that.. much more hp


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> shit, if you have money to blow.. swap in a QR25, and turbo that.. much more hp


more hp than a built SR20? hell no. Spend a lot more buying the QR25 engine anyways, and if you hit 270whp for too long in the QR, you can kiss your pistons and rods goodbye


----------



## Sweetass04sentra (Feb 16, 2004)

*right*

if he has money he can build up the qr25 to hit 270whp everyday and beat it up most of the time and it isnt going no where for a long time, you can run a turbo on any car if you have enough money, not everyone has the money or time to do it, shit companies have turbo's for the element and scion already so dont say you cant turbo the qr25 and have it run for only a little bit, it isnt ture, if you got money build up your engine and turbo it, and rub it in everyone's face that said you couldnt do it


----------



## Sweetass04sentra (Feb 16, 2004)

*and*

and since you know everything why dont you let us know what all you do need to swap a sr20 bluebird into this kids car so he can do it the "right way"


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sweetass04sentra said:


> and since you know everything why dont you let us know what all you do need to swap a sr20 bluebird into this kids car so he can do it the "right way"



because I've said it before.


let's see...he buys a QR25 for over 2grand. the internals are worthless over 270-280whp, and the redline is truck-like. Every single mod for the QR25 is expensive. Basic kits for the QR run 3grand or more. let alone the QR tranny, all the extra crap mods PLUS the uber expensive engine management

So what's smarter to you, genius?

buying a 1200 bluebird DET complete with ECU/harness/turbo that can make 230whp daily on stock turbo, then upgrading to a T28 (400-500), some S4 cams (500) and JWT ECU (500) and you've got over 300whp. Barely making the SR20DET sweat.

300whp on stock internal QR25= qr25 making a trip to engine heaven.

Seriously, you tell me how it's cheaper/easier/smarter to swap in and turbo a qr25 over an SR20DET........I'd like to hear you try to make it better. lol.

BTW, what proof do you have that the QR25 can handle 270whp all day? Hmm? You don't. The PTI kit made 265whp using water injection to fight detonation, and the owner of that car admitted he's decreasing boost to increase engine longevity. The FI-R kit also made 265whp and that's where he's keeping it for safety...........but I bet you didn't know these things, did you? 

See, I talk to Travis of FI-R all the time, and Jamie at PTI is my sponsor, so I talk to him every few days. So, I know what's going on.


----------



## Sweetass04sentra (Feb 16, 2004)

i never said swapping a sr20 isnt a better idea, im saying with any amount of money you can do anything, making a a car have around 300whp is gonna cost anybody money, but why buy a new car and swap a sr20 in it, you said it yourself, and now your sitting there saying to put the engine in a newer car


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well shit if he has the money and whats some good HP...Then SR20 is the way to go....


----------



## Sweetass04sentra (Feb 16, 2004)

*i agree*

the safer way yes is to swap the sr20 into his car, i was mearly stating that you can turbo anything and make it run for the right price, then this whole deal with putting an sr20 engine in a 2003 car is the way to go, but yet in past posts its stupid to put an sr20 in a new car, and yes ill agree that an sr20 is the way to go if you want to do that, its all personal choice, maybe he wants to spend money and build an engine up and do it that way


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

holy old post batman!

lol i've already bought my SR20DET. should be here in July.

for the record, i wouldn't touch a QR25DE(T) with a 10-foot pole. the hassle of getting the engine to run well under boost, and NOT blow up, aren't worth it. now, ive gotta see with my new sponsor (S.P.A. Racing Development) if i can afford to do pistons and rods (and microbalance the crank too) while the engine is out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you don't need pistons and rods for a DET bro, lol.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

well, unless you plan on running over 400whp all the time. The rwd sr20s have been taken well over 500whp on stock internals. I DO recommend replacing all the rod bearings though..... a many DETs have spun rod bearings (I think it's the maintaince habits of the japenese or the fact that the motors just sit around a long time)... better to change them out now then spin a rod while the engine is in or send a rod through the block.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah that I'd do, but not the other stuff.


----------

